# 9/8 SE of Destin



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Managed another trip Sunday with my father and Kim. Had a blast and made it back safe so it was a successful trip. Jigged several ajs, caught two red grouper and some mingos. Had a keeper aj at the boat and was about to be landed but someone decided to let him go. I got to improve my knot tying. It was a nice day out with calm seas with family and friends. This is my first grouper ever and it was a nice one. My father was hooked up with one that was bigger than this one but the hook come off. Again I have to improve my knot tying. I can't wait to get back out there again. Thanks again Kim for going out on such short notice.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.animatedknots.com/palomar/


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im assuming you are using heavy mono or fluro leaders for your grouper rigs. If that is the case, snell the hooks, its easy and the harder the fish pulls the tighter the knot gets.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Im assuming you are using heavy mono or fluro leaders for your grouper rigs. If that is the case, snell the hooks, its easy and the harder the fish pulls the tighter the knot gets.


I to, have started snelling all my bottom rigs and it seems to have made a big difference in my hook up ratio.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It was a pretty good day of catching with Chad and his dad(Doug). We managed to jig up some AJ's and Chad did get a good keeper to the boat and I should have stuck it but I tried to leader it into the boat and it swam away with some lip jewelry. We also managed to jig up some Kings but that was kind of a PITA because of lost hooks and lures. I'm not sure how many drops Chad did with a lure with no hook. He kept getting hits but no hook ups. We did manage to turn a fillet of King into a nice Red Grouper. The Mingo bite was pretty slow but we did manage a few nice ones as well as an Almaco Jack. We did run across some scattered weedlines but nothing big, stopped only to catch some Hard Tails for bait. Lots of fliers going out and back plus tons of bait and feeding activity within a few miles East of the Pass.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

lastcast said:


> http://www.animatedknots.com/palomar/


I used the snell knot, best ever! Also, get this app for your phone, it's always on the boat! :thumbup:


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Trying to leader in a 75 lb aj probably aint too good to do. Or maybe he was 85 lbs.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Can't wait to get back out there. This new found addiction is costing me a lot of money but it is worth every penny. Thanks again Kim!


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

*Lead on the Head*

That pic of the red grouper is really nice. I think everyone should look at the lead weight and the hook...those ain't no problem...until it hooks ya!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a swingin!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It looks bad but Doug was on the other end of that Rod, he was picking it up and backing out of the way just as I took the pic, that was a tended swinging hook and sinker. Chad, I don't think that AJ broke 70 lbs , well within the limits of a leader lift with good gloves. Being a pharmacist helps but Chad is one of the few people I know that takes a serious first aid kit with them every time. Syringes, lidocain, suture kit, antibiotics, gloves etc, if I was ever to be hooked while fishing I'd want to be with Chad!


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I saw the lead a swinging in the pic just as my dad was backing away from me. No danger but Kim is right about all the first aid stuff I take with me. Kim...I think the aj might have been closer to the 90 lb mark.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I noticed something funny for a fishing forum here. Chad said that he had caught his first Grouper and not a single person out of over a thousand views told him congratulations. I think you did good Chad, you got him off the bottom, kept him away from sharks a six foot Bull and about an eight foot Hammerhead were hanging around us and into a nicely iced fish box. I'm looking forward to the next time we spend some time wetting lines together.

I think it's time for you to fish the 261 foot spot. So next time if the weather and seas cooperate that's where we will go.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Kim! Can't wait to get back down. Will be happy to go fish some new water.


----------

